# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  Hypersight Rootkit Detector — первый в мире детектор руткитов четвертого поколения.

## MaxQ

Новый подход к обнаружению руткитов 
Hypersight Rootkit Detector — первый в мире детектор руткитов четвертого поколения. Hypersight RD — must have для всех, кто совершает финансовые операции в Интернет или просто желает улучшить безопасность своего компьютера

Офф.сайт- http://northsecuritylabs.com/ru/

Что скажите? кто ставил, тестил? интересно ваше мнение.

p.s лично меня настораживает следующее "для всех, кто совершает финансовые операции в Интернет" , особенно в связи участившихся случаев взлома WebMoney.

Забыл добавить: программа работает только на компьютерах с процессорами семейства Intel Core 2

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Все уже обсуждалось на антималваре..

----------


## Shu_b

> Все уже обсуждалось на антималваре..


так скопировали бы сюда выводы... зачем прогонять с VI...  :Angry:

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Дык это надо еще найти было..  :Smiley: 

http://www.anti-malware.ru/forum/ind...otkit+Detector

Rav: 


> Гипервизор даёт возможность отследить обращения к: портам ввода-вывода, памяти и регистрам процессора. И это всё. Чтобы раелизовать полноценную проверку системы, гипервизру нужно или а) полностью эмулировать дисковую подсистему (пользователям нестандартных RAID- массивов будет очень весело) б) полагаться на данные потенциально скомпрометированной ОС. Ну и где тут эффективность работы? И чем оно лучше реально работающих песочниц, которые уже защищают и от руткитов в том числе? Я уж не говорю про кейлоггеры и иные виды угроз, против которых гипервизорные секьюрити-поделки бессильны

----------


## Surfer

http://www.virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=15370 - софт откровенное "хз что".
Он наверно даже ntldrbot не словит =))

----------


## gjf

Печально то, что все критикуют. Рабинович, DiabloNova - все. И все критикуют в теории, практической оценки я ни разу не видел.

Принимая во внимание то, что критики сами являются разработчиками программ данной направленности, хотелось бы увидеть ещё одно, независимое мнение. Потому как, несмотря на критику, проект постоянно развивается, если судить по номерам бета-версий. Хотя может это и показуха.

Сам с радостью бы выполнил эту работу и предоставил результаты, но к сожалению сабж валит в БСОД VMWare, видимо из-за конфликта по этому самому VT-x. Свободной же машины с Intel Core для экспериментов нет.

Поэтому если кто-то располагает указанной аппаратной площадкой - могу поделиться руткитами для тестов и помочь в оформлении материала. Просто отпишитесь в этой ветке.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Печально то, что все критикуют. Рабинович, DiabloNova - все. И все критикуют в теории, практической оценки я ни разу не видел.


Правильно критикуют ... так как это инструменты узко ограниченного функционала, требующие к примеру установки на заранее чистую систему заранее, до заражения. А 99% пострадавших до заражения вообще не думают о вопросах безопасности.

----------


## gjf

Олег, это справедливо для любого антивируса. Что есть универсальным средством от активной заразы? LiveCD. Что является основным аргументом против критики самозащиты? То, что при активной заразе можно положить любое антивирусное решение.

Кстати, это же справедливо и для DefenseWall, если уж о критике.

Так что не аргумент.

*Добавлено через 53 секунды*

P.S. Gmer, RkU, VBA32 Ark, да тот же AVZ - инструменты для простого люда с неограниченным функционалом?  :Wink:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> P.S. Gmer, RkU, VBA32 Ark, да тот же AVZ - инструменты для простого люда с неограниченным функционалом?


А где в их описании сказано, что это "первый в мире детектор <вписать чего> <поколение конкурентов + 1> поколения, который must have для всех <уточнение, которое урежет множество "все" на 5%>" ?  :Smiley:

----------


## gjf

Олег, и ты туда же. Я не предлагаю оценивать пиар, его формы и то, что пишут на разных оффсайтах. Для этого можно создать отдельный топик и писать туда "перлы", что "недоступно ранее" и для кого, а также что "первое в мире" и в чьем мире.

Я предлагаю оценить утилиту. При чём не с точки зрения теорий и слов, оформления сайта и цветовой палитры интерфейса, а с точки зрения фактов. Искал в инете - нигде не нашёл, только пространные утверждения о концепции, почему это не работает и почему это смешно. Если не работает и смешно - почему не доказать конкретным примером?

----------


## antanta

Зайцев Олег кагбэ намекает нам... Или это только я так воспринимаю?... Что, размещая здесь копипасту, следует либо явно указывать на то, что это чье-то мнение, и давать свою оценку, подкрепленную хоть какими-то фактами. Либо (на крайний случай), заключать в тэги "цитата" , чтобы было ясно, что это не мнение копипастера.
 Иначе же, любой пост, содержащий  восторженные фразы об "поколении next" некоего продукта, вызывает реакцию отторжения. Рефлексы же. Аллергия.

----------


## gjf

Понятно. Понеслись уроки философии и тонкого чувства подсознания собеседника. Видимо времена доказательств и фактов в техническом сегменте закончились.

Что ж, пойду сдам себя в утиль. Нового понимания и сознания мне не одолеть.

----------


## antanta

*gjf*, предлагаю забить на ... ну Вы поняли. Как успехи?
Не нашел я на офсайте ссылки на скачивание этого супер-пупер продукта. Пролечите мне зрение, пожалуйста.  Нарыл ссылку на бету. Пройдя по ней, получил сообщение о том, что "публичное бета-тестирование завершено". 
  Проект уже мертв? Или еще можно для этого что-то сделать?

----------


## gjf

Лечу зрение  :Smiley:  А также некоторые соображения по гипервизорам со стороны.

----------


## antanta

*gjf*, Сегодня решил проверить, что за чудо. 


> видимо из-за конфликта по этому самому VT-x. Свободной же машины с Intel Core для экспериментов нет.


 Не любой Core поддерживает VT-x. Вот и моя тестовая машина как раз из этих.
Все равно попробовал поставить, итог закономерен. То есть, с учетом малой распространенности поддерживаемых CPU...

----------


## avsdeg

В блоге компании появились пара новых статей: Detection of Rootkits: the Next Step, The Case of TDL3 Rootkit.

----------


## avsdeg

Здесь есть небольшое обсуждение.

----------

